# Applying for visa from UK



## mbydes (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi,

Can anyone confirm if when applying for a visa/permit from SA House in London whether you need to submit your actual passport at the time of application or whether a certified copy of passport is ok?

Thanks


----------



## pb00 (Jun 15, 2013)

We had to take ours as well as certified copies but they don't retain your passport so don't worry


----------



## mbydes (Apr 14, 2014)

pb00 said:


> We had to take ours as well as certified copies but they don't retain your passport so don't worry


Great thanks for the info, did you have to make an appointment in London or can you just turn up?


----------



## pb00 (Jun 15, 2013)

If its PR then you have to make an appointment prior to going. For other permits I believe you can just turn up and wait in line. Bear in mind they open from 9-11am mon to fri only.


----------

